# Cockatiel help needed



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

A nice lady found a beautiful cockatiel. She describes the bird as the most delightful, sweetest personality, very tame, looks healthy and people oriented.
Unfortunately she can't keep him. She tried to find the owner as she believes the bird must have escaped, s/he is too sweet, calm and well cared for. She asked local vets and pet stores if anyone reported a lost cockatiel, no luck.
Anyone knows of any forums like the pigeon 911 for cockatiels? 
Thanks.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes .. 911 Parrot Alert .. http://www.911parrotalert.com/

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Terry.

Reti


----------

